# EN: sans qu'il soit blessé



## Junky_Hero

Bonjour, sur un autre thread, on m'a dit que cette phrase était fausse:

-Without that he be wounded

Pourtant il me semble que c'est le subjonctif...
Peut t-on m'expliquer ?

Merci


----------



## melu85

et qu'est-ce qu'on ta suggéré dans l'aute fil?
qu'essaies-tu de dire?


----------



## Junky_Hero

On m'a juste dit qu'elle était fausse...
Et j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi


----------



## Asr

Hey!

You don't seem to need the subjunctive there... without that he would be wounded? maybe.

Could you post the whole sentence?


----------



## Junky_Hero

En francais, ça donne : 
Sans qu'il soit blessé 

Et la c'est le subjonctif ...


----------



## melu85

without him being injured/ without his being injured


----------



## sound shift

Vivement une phrase _entière _à traduire.


----------



## Junky_Hero

- Les obus tombent toujours, un lieutenant qui se trouve là a sa capote trouée par les éclats sans qu'il soit blessé, c'est une vraie chance pour lui.


----------



## geostan

Junky_Hero said:


> Bonjour, sur un autre thread, on m'a dit que cette phrase était fausse:
> 
> -Without that he be wounded
> 
> Pourtant il me semble que c'est le subjonctif...
> Peut t-on m'expliquer ?
> 
> Merci



Si tu parles de la phrase en anglais, elle est fausse. Personne ne la dirait. 
Quelqu'un a donné la bonne forme: _without his being wounded_.

Cheers!


----------



## donques

If you _really_ _really_ wanted to use the subjunctive , you could say:
So that he be not wounded.


----------



## c10pa

Although in the above i'd switch it to read, So that he not be (instead of be not) wounded.


----------



## Junky_Hero

that's what i wanted to know, thanks 

edit :_without his__ being wounded


Why His ? 
_


----------



## c10pa

"being" is the gerund form of the verb, which is treated as a noun. Therefore, the possessive "his" is correct, although you will hear people say "him."


----------



## Junky_Hero

thanks that's help


----------

